
Interactively visualizing 1.7 billion stars from the Gaia dataset - tmostak
https://www.omnisci.com/blog/visualizing-1.7-billion-stars-in-the-galaxy-at-the-speed-of-light
======
randyzwitch
Collaborator here: these visualizations required 4 NVIDIA P40 GPUs (96GB GPU
RAM) for full interactivity using a pre-release version of OmniSci 5.0

